# Peracetic Acid (C2H4O3).



## Thechemicals (Jan 7, 2010)

I have heard this is a cheap and easy way to dissolve Silver.I believe it takes a few days but gets the job done for a poor man method of dissolving sterling for later result of pure silver. Can anyone verify this, some feedback about this would be appreciated.


----------



## Thechemicals (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is a video covering the method

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DOUaUzVYGM


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 7, 2010)

Rewatched the video, now I understand.


----------



## Irons (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess it's time to break out the Silver Acetate and see how easy it is to recover....


----------



## chemist (Jan 7, 2010)

Do be careful. Peracetic acid (like everything on this forum) is quite poisonous.


----------



## Irons (Jan 8, 2010)

It works well as a cleaning solution. I just tried a 1/2% solution of vinegar, Hydrogen Peroxide and a dash of dishwashing detergent. on some old grungy copperclad epoxy circuit board material. It works great.


----------



## Thechemicals (Jan 8, 2010)

Irons said:


> It works well as a cleaning solution. I just tried a 1/2% solution of vinegar, Hydrogen Peroxide and a dash of dishwashing detergent. on some old grungy copperclad epoxy circuit board material. It works great.



nice. Ill be doing the same tonight.


----------



## Irons (Jan 8, 2010)

Thechemicals said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > It works well as a cleaning solution. I just tried a 1/2% solution of vinegar, Hydrogen Peroxide and a dash of dishwashing detergent. on some old grungy copperclad epoxy circuit board material. It works great.
> ...



Don't leave it in too long or it wll eat the Copper. Cleaning the board, first with a scrubbing pad and detergent and let the solution finish the job. The solution began to turn blue after an hour.


----------



## soutex (May 6, 2022)

Is it possible to precipitate the Silver (and only Silver) from Peracetic Acid? If so, how? If not, how do I proceed?


----------



## Stibnut (May 6, 2022)

I think you can just take NaCl, HCl, or any other chloride source and drop your silver as AgCl, then add NaOH to turn it all to silver oxide and add sugar or formic acid to reduce that to silver metal. It should work the same as producing silver metal from a silver nitrate solution.


----------



## soutex (May 6, 2022)

Thank you.


----------

